Ask HN: Any recommended online courses on journalism? - febin
======
TruffleLabs
Not knowing what you are looking for, here is a start:
[https://www.poynter.org/](https://www.poynter.org/)

See training and events. They do have a fee.

Also look at the books & blogs by Jeff Jarvis: *
[https://buzzmachine.com/](https://buzzmachine.com/) *
[https://www.amazon.com/kindle-
dbs/author/ref=dbs_P_W_auth?_e...](https://www.amazon.com/kindle-
dbs/author/ref=dbs_P_W_auth?_encoding=UTF8&author=Jeff%20Jarvis&searchAlias=digital-
text&asin=B001JRUDMI)

------
open-source-ux
BBC Academy has a lot of journalism resources, all free.

I'm not sure if they are all accessible if you are outside the UK though (I
assume they are since they have resources in multiple languages)

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/academy/journalism](http://www.bbc.co.uk/academy/journalism)

